# Game 58: Warriors (25-33) @ Wolves (25-32)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*March 5th | 2:30 PM | No TV*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*3 | Marcus Banks*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Warriors Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*5 | Baron Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Jason Richardson*</td> <td align=center>*2 | Mickael Pietrus*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Troy Murphy*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Adonal Foyle*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Warriors Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 96 | Warriors 92*​


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Lol What's With The Vintage Pic.?!
Game By Game-we Need To Win This One And Get Going.
I'd Like To See Good Precentage From Ricky And Solid Games By Rashad And Banks.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

the main event said:


> Lol What's With The Vintage Pic.?!


hehe, just wanted to mix it up a bit. You wouldn't believe how long it took to find a Mark Blount pic from his Pitt days.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Lol Man It Looks Like You Went Way To Back,what's With The Black&white?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

That's the only, and I mean only, picture of him I could find from college. And it took me forever just to find that one. It's black and white, and horrible quality, but my only other option was to try to work some photoshop magic and change a boston or minnesota jersey into a pitt one. And I don't have that type of ability, so I had to roll with that one. The only other one I was worried about was Adonal Foyle, but then I remembered he has his own web site, and there was one on there, so that was pretty easy. Not a whole lot to choose from for Ricky either, he was only in Iowa one year and that was a while ago.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Vintage time!

I say we win and it is a start of good run from now on.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

I'm loving the vintage pics over here. Very nice, indeed.

On the other hand, I have a bad feeling about this game. No idea why. Luckily, I'm wrong the majority of the time so...


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice thread Socco! Lovin' the old school pics!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sure Minnesotans up there are not too happy with the fact there's no game televised today.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

26-20 Wolves at end of 1st. Come on, guys!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Hassel is just looking great for us i'm so proud of his progress.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

McCants' offensive fouls pisses me off.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

KG with 13 rebounds before half.

I say he get 25 plus today. I am too optimistic today.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

That Garnett fellow can really play. Nice to see Griffin getting a few minutes again.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

I sure hope KG won't dissappeare Reboundingly(hha) cause finishing with 20+ would certainly help in returning his rebounding crown and beating howard.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

i'm ****ing pissed with how this team is handling it self,it just can't keep steady it's crazy!
KG MUST get more shots down low!!!


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

JRich is a superstar 30 pts.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

KG with the offensive rebound after banks missed the shot and goes to the line-great!
that's how it's supposed to be run all game long folkes!


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Great Great game by KG in the moments where the team kind of lost it-awsome!
i just want that to happen more and more is that to much to ask!?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Was at the NBA City restaurant at Target Center for this game. Nice place.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Didn't know we played that early so i missed it nice game by KG today damn....


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice win today, and KG got a good game overall.

I hope this is a beginning of a very good run.


----------

